# behringer 8000 vs emm 6



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

Is Behringer 8000 or emm 6 provides flat response? I remember reading EMM 6 provides flat response. Is there any recommendation to use one of them for TASCAM 144 for any compatibility?

Also, how do you specify discount cross-spectrum site for home shack member?


I am assuming that buying these three cables are enough

1. mini usb cable to connect TASCAM 144 to laptop
2. coaxial cable to connect TASCAM audio out to receiver (SPDIF)
3. Following XLR male to XLR female cable
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10244&cs_id=1024401&p_id=4754&seq=1&format=2
I have coaxial cable. I will order these two from monoprice. Please let me know if I am missing any other cables. Shipping is too expensive to order again. Thanks for your help.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Neither of the two mics ( Behringer or the Dayton ) that you mention provide ruler flat response ( therefore they both need to be professionally calibrated ) .

> It doesn't matter that they aren't flat once they have an individual calibration file made by Cross-Spectrum .

> There's no advantage using one calibrated mic over the other ( when used with the Tascam 144 for REW measurements) . 



> I am assuming that buying these three cables are enough


> Your assumptions are incorrect . As an example ;

> Just about all the available USB soundcards come with the necessary USB cable / so strike #1 off your list .
> OTOH, add to your list, the necessary cable to make a loopback connection (from line output to line input ) of the Tascam 144 . Typically this is a TRS male to TRS male cable .

> I recommend holding off on any purchase until you can confidently figure out for yourself, what you need to buy . There's zero reason to rush head-long into measuring things .

> Take your time and study all the info ( stickies ) posted at the top of the forums before committing money to this venture .

:sn:


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

EarlK said:


> > Neither of the two mics ( Behringer or the Dayton ) that you mention provide ruler flat response ( therefore they both need to be professionally calibrated ) .
> 
> > It doesn't matter that they aren't flat once they have an individual calibration file made by Cross-Spectrum .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I already ordered calibrated Behringer 8000 and TASCAM 144II. It is good to know that usb cable is not needed but TRS male to TRS male is needed. I will go through the forum and understand the setup before ordering any cables.


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Cables needed*

I am ordering these cables from monoprice to connect behringer 8000 , TASCAM 144 II and AVR receiver.

1. 15ft High-quality Coaxial Audio/Video RCA CL2 Rated Cable - RG6/U 75ohm (for S/PDIF, Digital Coax, Subwoofer, and Composite Video)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10236&cs_id=1023603&p_id=6306&seq=1&format=2

2. 25ft Premier Series XLR Male to XLR Female 16AWG Cable (Gold Plated) [Microphone & Interconnect] 

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10244&cs_id=1024401&p_id=4754&seq=1&format=2

3. 3ft Premier Series 1/4inch (TRS or Stereo Phono) Male to Male 16AWG Cable (Gold Plated)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10244&cs_id=1024406&p_id=4792&seq=1&format=2

I saw in connection diagrams to get y adapters etc. I can order them as well if it helps. I also have Radio shack digital sound measuring meter.Let me know to add in case if I need in future.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> As previously mentioned, don't rush into your order . 
> You must closely study your needs ( present & future ) to determine the correct cabling you'll need .

> As an example, the actual loop-back cable you'll use to create the timing reference , has to go from an RCA connector to a TRS input ( the RCA connector on the back of the 144 is the actual output type / not the TRS type as I first assumed ).

> Therefore, this cable ( #3) ; http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10244&cs_id=1024406&p_id=4792&seq=1&format=2 won't be of much use in this setup .

> To avoid mistakes like this in the future, you'll want to do all this research on your own .

:sn:


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

EarlK said:


> > As previously mentioned, don't rush into your order .
> > You must closely study your needs ( present & future ) to determine the correct cabling you'll need .
> 
> > As an example, the actual loop-back cable you'll use to create the timing reference , has to go from an RCA connector to a TRS input ( the RCA connector on the back of the 144 is the actual output type / not the TRS type as I first assumed ).
> ...


Thanks for the input. I am too excited to do some testing since I already ordered my equipment;-) I will hold off any purchase from monoprice.

I read that TASCAM 144 need to be calibrated. If I connect RCA cable from output to input, can I calibrate? Anyway, I am going to rsearch on it.

*Appreciate if anybody who is using TASAM 144 and behringer 800 can share all the cables that you are using*. It takes time to get from monoprice. Since they are cheap, it is not a problem to get more than what I may need.

Meanwhile I read REW wizard. Unfortunately, there is no diagram for my setup.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The US144 has ruler-flat response, so technically there’s no need to calibrate it at all, except perhaps for your own peace of mind. Either way, you won't need the #3 cable.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Not sure if its still going on, but the EMM6's for sale now come with a serial number. U can log onto Dayton Audio's website, enter the serial number, and they will email you that mics individual calibration file.

I didnt really believe it at first but its been vouched for by some top dudes IIRC...even ____ at CSpectrum (forget his name lol). Well...he said its good enough for basic on-axis room measurements for project studios/home theater.

From a PE Staff on their website for the EMM6:
_The calibration files for these microphones are very accurate. Each mic has a linear calibration file consisting of 256 entries (25 per octave) at a resolution of 0.1dB. Each file is tailored to ONE specific microphone, not to a particular day's production run or group of microphones which measure within a certain tolerance._

More info here:
http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=225468


----------

